# One Piece legal downloaden?



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Juli 2011)

Hey,

bin ein großer One Piece Fan und möchte mir gern alle Folgen runterladen, wollte vorher aber mal nachfragen ob ihr vielleicht wisst ob das legal ist?
Zur Zeit hat ja kein deutscher Sender One Piece unter Vertrag bzw. lizensiert, von daher dürfte es doch keinen stören oder?


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Mich würde das gleiche für Digimon's erste Staffel interessieren. Die läuft ja auch nirgendwo mehr.

Btw: Auf Tele 5 läuft extrem viel One Piece


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Mich würde das gleiche für Digimon's erste Staffel interessieren. Die läuft ja auch nirgendwo mehr.
> 
> Btw: Auf Tele 5 läuft extrem viel One Piece


 
Naja aber das sind alles Wiederholungen und irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen das Tele 5 für die neuen Folgen keine Rechte gekauft haben


----------



## K3n$! (4. Juli 2011)

Natürlich ist es illegal urheberrechtlichgeschütztes Material herunterzuladen.

Das wäre genauso, als wenn du jetzt Transformers 3 herunterlädst. Das läuft ja auch nicht im Fernsehen und stört deshalb kein Sender


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Juli 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es illegal urheberrechtlichgeschütztes Material herunterzuladen.
> 
> Das wäre genauso, als wenn du jetzt Transformers 3 herunterlädst. Das läuft ja auch nicht im Fernsehen und stört deshalb kein Sender


 
lol das ist doch was anderes... One Piece ist schon älter und man kann sich das Material nirgendswo kaufen...


----------



## Pikus (4. Juli 2011)

Schau mal bei sevenload.de
Dort darfst du es dir ja auch nicht runterladen, aber online schauen reicht ja, oder?  

Ansonsten hier: Online Streams
der server laggt gerade aber derbstes, aber die Site sieht ganz gut aus^^


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Juli 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es illegal urheberrechtlichgeschütztes Material herunterzuladen.
> 
> Das wäre genauso, als wenn du jetzt Transformers 3 herunterlädst. Das läuft ja auch nicht im Fernsehen und stört deshalb kein Sender



er denk dabei in richtung southpark, wo man sich alle folgen auch legal und kostenlos im internet ansehen kann. allerdings ist mir dies bei einer anderen serie nicht bekannt.


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Juli 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> lol das ist doch was anderes... One Piece ist schon älter und man kann sich das Material nirgendswo kaufen...


 

in jeden zweiten drogeriemarkt *hust* müller *hust* findest du unmengen an DVD's, sei es jetzt one piece, pokemon, digimon und wie 'se noch alle heißen.

und außerdem bin ich persönlich ein Fan von original ware und finde es auch schön wenn eine komplette sammlung auf meinem regal steht die man auch nur so mal begutachten kann


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Juli 2011)

Ich würd icht behaupten, dass es momentan kein Sender lizensiert hat bzw ausstrahlt. Animax zeigt momentan noch recht aktuelle Folgen. Auch ohne Ausstrahlung sind die Lizenzen gekauft.
Auf Deutsch würde ich mir OnePiece sowiso nicht antun. So halb legal sind bisher nur Fan-Subs. Die sind aber bisher nur soweit legal, bis man die Staffel in dem Land (bei unserem fall Deutschland) als Verlag oder Sender lizensiert. Könntest als sie gaanz aktuellen laden, den Rest aber nicht


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Animax? Wie kann man den Sender empfangen?


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juli 2011)

DVB-C, DVB-S

Suchs dir aus.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> DVB-C, DVB-S
> 
> Suchs dir aus.



Ich hab Satellit, aber den Sender nicht gibt es den schon länger?


----------



## K3n$! (4. Juli 2011)

--> Let me google that for you

Onlinestreams (à la Kino.to und co.) sind Grauzonen.
Wenn du die Serien natürlich bei Sevenload oder MyVideo findest, dann ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Juli 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> in jeden zweiten drogeriemarkt *hust* müller *hust* findest du unmengen an DVD's, sei es jetzt one piece, pokemon, digimon und wie 'se noch alle heißen.
> 
> und außerdem bin ich persönlich ein Fan von original ware und finde es auch schön wenn eine komplette sammlung auf meinem regal steht die man auch nur so mal begutachten kann


 
Bei One Piece DVDs handelt es sich um die Filme, nicht um die Serie. Mir gehts um die Serie



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich würd icht behaupten, dass es momentan kein Sender lizensiert hat bzw ausstrahlt. Animax zeigt momentan noch recht aktuelle Folgen. Auch ohne Ausstrahlung sind die Lizenzen gekauft.
> Auf Deutsch würde ich mir OnePiece sowiso nicht antun. So halb legal sind bisher nur Fan-Subs. Die sind aber bisher nur soweit legal, bis man die Staffel in dem Land (bei unserem fall Deutschland) als Verlag oder Sender lizensiert. Könntest als sie gaanz aktuellen laden, den Rest aber nicht


 
SOrry für Doppelpost.

Wo gibt es den unter FOlge 400 mit Deutschen Sub? Finde immer nur dubs...


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:
			
		

> --> Let me google that for you
> 
> Onlinestreams (à la Kino.to und co.) sind Grauzonen.
> Wenn du die Serien natürlich bei Sevenload oder MyVideo findest, dann ist das natürlich was anderes.



Hat mir jetzt nicht wirklich geholfen...


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Juli 2011)

Animax ist nen PayTV Sender. 
Mit deutschen Subs gibts keine legalen Folgen.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:
			
		

> Animax ist nen PayTV Sender.
> Mit deutschen Subs gibts keine legalen Folgen.



Okay, schade ich hab schon meine Senderliste durchsucht


----------



## K3n$! (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Hat mir jetzt nicht wirklich geholfen...


 
Echt nicht ? 
Also mir schon.

Über Animax | Germany Animax

1. Google Link
In der Navigation "Über Animax" auswählen


----------

